# The tale of the exploding testicle (gross pics)



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

That's right, it is what it says on the label.

My poor lad Noah, who is now well over 3 years old, decided to surprise me with week with the peak of all grossnesseseses that I have had to deal with to date - an abscessed testicle!

The week beforehand I had noticied that one testicle felt harder than the other. I suspected it was a tumour (which I still believe it is) and it was likely because he has another tumour in his abdomen. Because of his age I decided surgery was out of the question, so the only course of action was to leave it and see what happens.

Well, Monday evening I came home from work and went to give Noo-Noo his cuddles when I noticed a horrible large scab on his right testicle. Immediately I freaked - thinking the tumor had turned necrotic but realised after the initial shock that it looked much more like your typical abscess. Although there was the normal hardness of the testicle in there (tumour) it was clear that behind the scab much squishier so it could have easily been pus.

Monday night;










Now, I was still freaking out. A scab that size that would create a huge blow-out and I worried that god knows what would be exposed and cause a lot of problems.

On Tuesday I took him to the vets to discuss options. She explained that she didn't want to lance as it would create a way for infection to enter the abdominal cavity. She said it wasn't ready to burst yet (I disagreed, but she insisted) and we should try antibiotics for a week and then re-consider.

We discussed surgery - with the implication of the burst/tumour I told her if the situation called for a last chance we should operate to castrate him. My reasoning was that if it was going to be bad enough where it may not heal or cause considerable pain - at his age it would be kinder to pts. However, if he passed on an operating table he would suffer no less than being pts but at least this was was being proactive 

Well, needless to say I get to say a well deserved "I told you so" to the vet - 3 hours after coming home from the vets the abscess started to burst. I managed to expel all of the pus that was there, flush it but decided to not remove the scab as I had NO idea what was underneath.

Wednesday 










Thursday


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Saturday

Today the edges around the scab had closed again, so I could not effectively flush the abscess. So I decided to see if I could lift up a corner of the scab (to flush) and it came away surprisingly easy - it was very ready to come off. To err on the side of caution I didn't remove it, instead flushed it and trimmed the raised corner so that it could begin to heal little by little




























A couple of hours later, though, Noah decided he had other ideas. He lifted up the majority of the scab himself and I have managed to trim it quite well. It looks much better than I was expecting and there is nothing exposed from inside, which I am really glad about! That yellow stuff isn't pus - but fat from inside the testicle, I think.




























It looks much better than I expected!

Before you go giving him all the sympathy though, don't  Since this started I have given him a special treat of letting him sleep with me on my bed all night and stay on the sofa with me all evening after I get home from work. All of this VIP treatment has turned him into a cuddle begging, toe nipping, head jumping on young boy in an old man's body. He is loving it! (and secretly so am I, but shhh)

I will try keep you updated with it's healing process. Just thought I would share this very fascinating case


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

That is really interesting. Im glas hes doing well thorugh the process.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm glad he's doing well. That last picture definitly looks much better than the first few, though I would definitly keep a good eye on it. You also might want to consider removing the tumor. Good luck<3


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Now the abscess has burst the removal of the tumor isn't ideal. The only reason I would have considered removing it is if it caused significant difficulty with the open wound (ie it was hanging out) or if it continued to grow. As he is well over 3 years old now with an internal tumor as well, it's best to just leave it and see.

The abscess, however, has now completely healed. Here are the pics of the healing process;

Here are those pics taken a couple of days apart up until Oct 13th 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

AvaAdoreSmashing said:


> Oh wow. He's looking soo much better!


Feeling much better too - he now spends every night sleeping on my bed being spoilt in his old age lol. He has 3/4 of my bed and I get whatever he isn't sleeping in the middle of lol


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ration1802 said:


> Feeling much better too - he now spends every night sleeping on my bed being spoilt in his old age lol. He has 3/4 of my bed and I get whatever he isn't sleeping in the middle of lol


Spike likes sleeping on the bed sometimes too. The night before his last op he slept on the bed inside a plush cube play toy and I put the blanket over the cube. Boyfriend slept downstairs... lol.


----------

